# ATO: How can our information hub help you?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's small business newsroom:

https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/smallbusiness/General/How-can-our-information-hub-help-you-/
[HEADING=2]How can our information hub help you?[/HEADING]









*9 April 2021*

We support your small business by bringing together useful information on tax and super in one information hub.

Our 'Supporting your small business' web page is a great resource when you're preparing your tax and running your business throughout the year.

In one spot, you can see information on how to:

claim concessions and deductions
report income, including JobKeeper payments or Cash flow boost amounts
correctly claim expenses
finalise your end-of-year Single Touch Payroll data.
The page links to a range of online services, helping you prepare and lodge activity statements, PAYG instalments and annual reports as well as payment options.

You'll also find links to learning resources, including:

webinars on topics like digital systems, cash flow management and running your business from home
videos on tax and super on atoTV
our podcast, Tax inVoice
information on workplace laws and other relevant topics.
Our small business tax time toolkit is another great resource that will help you this tax time.

If you're worried you won't be able to meet your obligations this tax time, contact us as early as possible to ask for help.

Remember, registered tax agents and BAS agents can help you with your tax.

*Next step:*

Visit our one stop shop - Supporting your small business
*See also:*

Small business tax time toolkitExternal Link
Assessable income - what income to include
Income and deductions for business - deductions
Support to lodge and pay
*Find out more:*

Register for the Federal Regulatory Agency Group - Multi-agency Live StreamExternal Link 'COVID-19 - Next Steps for Your Business' webcast


----------

